
An interview with Professor Raisman – the man who has found a cure for paralysis - feroz1
Professor Geoff Raisman spent 60 years of his life trying to find a cure for paralysis. He&#x27;s been fired twice and was laughed at often. But finally he helped paralysed Darek Fidyka walk again, and even got him riding a tricycle.<p>Geoff sadly died two weeks ago but I was lucky enough to interview him about his life and his work.<p>Here it is - http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.getinspired365.com&#x2F;articles&#x2F;geoff-raisman-curing-paralysis
======
feroz1
Clickable link - [http://www.getinspired365.com/articles/geoff-raisman-
curing-...](http://www.getinspired365.com/articles/geoff-raisman-curing-
paralysis)

